# Rifle Project X Flighted 6.5 Shafts



## timchump (Jan 14, 2012)

hi

i'm looking at a set of second hand clubs with these fitted.

i guess there fairly stiff, can any body give me some more info on them, what sort of swing they suit etc..


thanks


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2012)

they are in effect an extra stiff shaft (albeit there is a 7.0 which is even stiffer). The fact they are flighted means that they are designed to enable the long irons to hit it slightly higher and the short higher slightly lower.

i love them but you need a high swing speed to get the most out of them


----------



## Region3 (Jan 14, 2012)

I had the non-flighted version in 6.0 and thought they were slightly too stiff for me. My driver ss is around 100-105.

To get the best from 6.5 I reckon you'd want to be carrying a 7 iron around 170yds.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 14, 2012)

Flighted PX play a bit softer than standard PX, but those will still be fairly stout, somewhere in the region of PX 6.0 or firmer, or somewhere between TT DG S300 and X100, nearer the latter.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 14, 2012)

I use to play with rifle 6.5 in my TM TP combos. I would not advise anyone to get them unless you have some serious swing speed and hand action. I use to have a really high speed swing hit my PW 150 yards, problem was with no consistency. I was playing off 9 at the time. I then got fitted by the TM tour van on a demo day and to my confusion I walked away with a set of irons with 5.5 in......

But hey they are the men if you want fitting after all these are the blokes looking after the tour pros. So I took my medicine and got what they had advised. Well, within 18 months I was swinging with a lot more ease and accuracy and dropped down to 5 and was still hitting a 9 iron 150 yards so had not really lost any distance. Be careful and do not get caught out by the stiffer shaft will hit it further syndrome. Being able to swing within yourself and hitting the ball sweet will do that for you, as I found out myself.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 14, 2012)

6.5 PX shafts...........is this a joke.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 14, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I use to play with rifle 6.5 in my TM TP combos. I would not advise anyone to get them unless you have some serious swing speed and hand action. I use to have a really high speed swing hit my PW 150 yards, problem was with no consistency. I was playing off 9 at the time. I then got fitted by the TM tour van on a demo day and to my confusion I walked away with a set of irons with 5.5 in......

But hey they are the men if you want fitting after all these are the blokes looking after the tour pros. So I took my medicine and got what they had advised. Well, within 18 months I was swinging with a lot more ease and accuracy and dropped down to 5 and was still hitting a 9 iron 150 yards so had not really lost any distance. Be careful and do not get caught out by the stiffer shaft will hit it further syndrome. Being able to swing within yourself and hitting the ball sweet will do that for you, as I found out myself.
		
Click to expand...

I have 5.0 in mine after being fitted for 5.5 I just "felt" the 5.0 suited me better even though all the numbers said 5.5


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			6.5 PX shafts...........is this a joke.
		
Click to expand...

why a joke Tommo? its what i use


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			6.5 PX shafts...........is this a joke.
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			why a joke Tommo? its what i use
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but if we wired Steve up to the National Grid, his swing speed would keep MK going for a year per round.....

6.0 is more than stiff enough for most people - 6.5 must be like a scaffold pole.....


----------



## timchump (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for the helpful replies, looks like i'll give them a miss then, 
i would guestimate my swing speed with the driver to be a fairly average 100, judging by the carry i get, 
not realy quick enough to hit these monsters


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 14, 2012)

timchump said:



			thanks for the helpful replies, looks like i'll give them a miss then, 
i would guestimate my swing speed with the driver to be a fairly average 100, judging by the carry i get, 
not realy quick enough to hit these monsters
		
Click to expand...

100 with a driver is far from average (except on here!).


----------



## Ethan (Jan 14, 2012)

timchump said:



			thanks for the helpful replies, looks like i'll give them a miss then, 
i would guestimate my swing speed with the driver to be a fairly average 100, judging by the carry i get, 
not realy quick enough to hit these monsters
		
Click to expand...

Tim

Avoid the flighted 6.5s unless your tempo is exceptionally fast. 5.5 is probably a better fit.

It is worth pointing out that the flex rating for Rifle and PX are rather inconsistent. For a start, Rifles are frequency matched, so their flex is accurate. PX are not - they are weight sorted, so weight is a proxy for flex, and sets of PX vary. Pros will often test several sets before choosing one, and they then buy up a bunch of spares for later use. 

In general, though, PX play about 0.5 stiffer than Rifle. So if you suit a 6.0 Rifle, choose a 5.5 PX.

PX flighted are a different beast again, and although there is a much longer story available, the short one is that they play a bit softer than standard PX, but a shade firmer than Rifles of the same number.

So 6.5 PX is somewhat stiffer than 6.5 PX flighted which in turn is slightly stiffer than 6.5 Rifle, which is roughly equivalent to 6.0 PX.


----------



## timchump (Jan 14, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Tim

Avoid the flighted 6.5s unless your tempo is exceptionally fast. 5.5 is probably a better fit.

It is worth pointing out that the flex rating for Rifle and PX are rather inconsistent. For a start, Rifles are frequency matched, so their flex is accurate. PX are not - they are weight sorted, so weight is a proxy for flex, and sets of PX vary. Pros will often test several sets before choosing one, and they then buy up a bunch of spares for later use. 

In general, though, PX play about 0.5 stiffer than Rifle. So if you suit a 6.0 Rifle, choose a 5.5 PX.

PX flighted are a different beast again, and although there is a much longer story available, the short one is that they play a bit softer than standard PX, but a shade firmer than Rifles of the same number.

So 6.5 PX is somewhat stiffer than 6.5 PX flighted which in turn is slightly stiffer than 6.5 Rifle, which is roughly equivalent to 6.0 PX.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the in depth reply ethan, i guess i need to be seriously custom fitted for the PX or rifle shafts. 

i was considering a set of callaway x20's, just to compare, and possiby keep along side my current set of more bladed mp60's,
had a basic custom fit about 5 years ago now for the mp60's, i was fitted with the dynamic gold s300 but to be fair there were only 2 shaft options the other being the regular flex.

i recentley changed the shaft in my driver from the ilima stiff to ahina stiff and have found i get a better fight, and a little more carry with the ahina.

by the sound of it the px 6.5's are pretty much tour shafts and will be too much for me

thanks for your help


----------



## timchump (Jan 14, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			100 with a driver is far from average (except on here!).
		
Click to expand...

says he with the aldilia rip stiff shaft 


i don't realy know to be honest i can carry a 7 iron 150-155, apparently that equates to approximatley 100 mph swing speed?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 14, 2012)

timchump said:



			says he with the aldilia rip stiff shaft 


i don't realy know to be honest i can carry a 7 iron 150-155, apparently that equates to approximatley 100 mph swing speed?
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like me (7 iron about 155, driver carry about 240-ish) and I am right around 100mph. I wouldn't touch anything with a 6.5 flex!

I use TT DG S300, but also have used PX5.5 and KBS Tour Stiff.

The Ilima is a rather high flight shaft, Ahina a good bit lower, so you may be getting a better flight out of the driver. 

Have a look at KBS. You might like those if a more penetrating trajectory works for you. Some people find that  TT DG spins too much, so the ball starts off low but then balloons on them. KBS and PX (in the right flex) will help that.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 15, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I have 5.0 in mine after being fitted for 5.5 I just "felt" the 5.0 suited me better even though all the numbers said 5.5
		
Click to expand...

Amazing really isn't it how going to a shaft with a bit more whip in it can help you hit it more consistent even when all the charts say different. It still aid I should have 6.5, but they got me to take a 5.5 and I am glad I did. A mate I use to play with was in his mid 30's played off 10 and had senior flex shafts in his clubs...:rofl:and he certainly was not a slow swinger of the club. Just suited him better as his swing was fast but his wrist did not release much.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 15, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Amazing really isn't it how going to a shaft with a bit more whip in it can help you hit it more consistent even when all the charts say different. It still aid I should have 6.5, but they got me to take a 5.5 and I am glad I did. A mate I use to play with was in his mid 30's played off 10 and had senior flex shafts in his clubs...:rofl:and he certainly was not a slow swinger of the club. Just suited him better as his swing was fast but his wrist did not release much.
		
Click to expand...

Good tempo forgives a lot. I saw Michael Campbell at a Callaway clinic a while after he won the US Open trying to demonstrate that badly fitted clubs were a problem. He was given a driver with a ladies flex shaft (softer than senior) and proceeded to hit a series of drives straight up the middle of the fairway all landing next to one another, and he didn't manage to miss one until he gave it a deliberate lurch with his shoulder.


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Have a look at KBS. You might like those if a more penetrating trajectory works for you. Some people find that  TT DG spins too much, so the ball starts off low but then balloons on them. KBS and PX (in the right flex) will help that.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. In my fitting I went from a TT DG, to cure my ballooning, to an X100 shaft. 

The Mizuno fit recommended this X100 shaft as well KBS and Project X6.5. From memory, the weight distribution (probably the wrong terminology!?) was different in the three shafts. X100 was head heavy, Project X mid and KBS light headed (I think?). Apologies for semi hijacking but I think it's relevant...Ethan, can you outline what the difference between the shafts are and what they would would give in ball flight.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 15, 2012)

Piece said:



			Agree with this. In my fitting I went from a TT DG, to cure my ballooning, to an X100 shaft. 

The Mizuno fit recommended this X100 shaft as well KBS and Project X6.5. From memory, the weight distribution (probably the wrong terminology!?) was different in the three shafts. X100 was head heavy, Project X mid and KBS light headed (I think?). Apologies for semi hijacking but I think it's relevant...Ethan, can you outline what the difference between the shafts are and what they would would give in ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

KBS and PX were both designed by the same guy, Kim Braly (the KB of KBS) and are both intended, in different ways, to give a flattish flight with lower spin than TT DG which are quite tip heavy. KBS have a different weight distribution, described by some as 'counter balanced' although that is not really the case, and they feel a bit lighter to swing although they really aren't. There is a newish KBS model called the C-taper which has a lower flight and less spin, and a new Project X coming out which is similar. 

You should find that both PX and KBS launch the ball a bit higher, but it stays on a flatter trajectory, than TT DG due to lower spin. PX can feel rather harsh, but KBS feels better.


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2012)

Excellent. Cheers :cheers:

And where does the X100 fit in terms of ball flight, tip and flex against the PX and KBS?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 15, 2012)

Ethan said:



			KBS and PX were both designed by the same guy, Kim Braly (the KB of KBS) and are both intended, in different ways, to give a flattish flight with lower spin than TT DG which are quite tip heavy. KBS have a different weight distribution, described by some as 'counter balanced' although that is not really the case, and they feel a bit lighter to swing although they really aren't. There is a newish KBS model called the C-taper which has a lower flight and less spin, and a new Project X coming out which is similar. 

You should find that both PX and KBS launch the ball a bit higher, but it stays on a flatter trajectory, than TT DG due to lower spin. PX can feel rather harsh, but KBS feels better.
		
Click to expand...


All very good but is it still possible to hit them fat? 

PX5.5 is more than enough for me,... even more so in the colder months when layers prevent a really decent swing. Put me in Florida all year and I'd take 6.0


----------



## braveheart (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello Gentlemen, I am new to this site and forum. On my first search I found this very helpful thread. I was considering getting a new set of irons (Bridgestone J40 Deep Pocket Cavity) with Project PX 6.5 Flighted shafts but now will pass based on the information you guys provided from your experience and feedback. I am 56, SS 102 driver, quick tempo and currently use Titeist AP1 with S300 that I hit very high. I am fooling around with someones irons that have KBS Tour 90s in them and they feel nice. I really want a set of J38 or J40 irons but want to make a good choice based on the right shaft. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi and welcome.

The Tour 90s have a pretty high flight as well. Highest of the KBS range anyway and described by them as 'High' flight, 'Mid' spin.

I.ve attached a chart that might help!

Ebay would seem the place for Bridgestones, though owners become a bit devoted! J40DPCs are fairly wide-bladed so plenty of forgiveness. AP1s are designed for forgiveness and, along with the stock shaft, to 'get the ball airborne' so a higher flight isn't surprising.


----------



## braveheart (Oct 25, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Hi and welcome.

The Tour 90s have a pretty high flight as well. Highest of the KBS range anyway and described by them as 'High' flight, 'Mid' spin.

I.ve attached a chart that might help!

Ebay would seem the place for Bridgestones, though owners become a bit devoted! J40DPCs are fairly wide-bladed so plenty of forgiveness. AP1s are designed for forgiveness and, along with the stock shaft, to 'get the ball airborne' so a higher flight isn't surprising.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I really appreciate the timely input and information you have provided. Its clear to me that "fitting myself" with the AP1s with S300 and having the too high ball flight is not the optimal setup for me. I also see that the Bridgestone J38-J40 irons I seek to acquire may need something less stout than the Rifle PX flighted 6.5 shafts. What do you think is a good place to start? Rifle 5.0, 5.5 or KBS Tour models? Again I hit the ball high, agressive transition, SS 102. Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 25, 2013)

braveheart said:



			Wow, I really appreciate the timely input and information you have provided. Its clear to me that "fitting myself" with the AP1s with S300 and having the too high ball flight is not the optimal setup for me. I also see that the Bridgestone J38-J40 irons I seek to acquire may need something less stout than the Rifle PX flighted 6.5 shafts. What do you think is a good place to start? Rifle 5.0, 5.5 or KBS Tour models? Again I hit the ball high, agressive transition, SS 102. Thanks for your help.

Mike
		
Click to expand...

H'mm!

I'm no fitter, but if S300s are too high then maybe PX5.5 or 6 or en equivalent like C-Taper at S+ or Tour at S+ 

The proper way to find out is to try some and find out - on a grass range preferably (and with real balls), as the flight appears to be important to you. 

Depending on the area you are in, it might be possible to find a fitter or studio who could provide facilities and a sample 6 iron, but expect to be charged for this service (anything from Â£20 or Â£40 to about Â£50 or Â£60 tops - anything more and they are either charging too much or doing too much) and it's not a perfect science as some shafts work well with certain heads  while others don't!

And as another perception - rather than actual knowledge - I don't believe transition type is as important for irons as it for woods , esp. Drivers. I think it's more the Hitter vs Swinger that's important for irons which is more based around the impact zone. If the fitter has Flightscope, then there's a built in chart that supposedly checks or predicts swing to shaft matching - I'm not sure of the details. 

What area are you based in? There may be a 'proper' fitter nearby. I wouldn't recommend the likes of AG for this sort of thing, though if you have a local one, Though if they have a Mizuno cart, then the DNA thingy might help (heard good and bad reports) or actually trying some of the shafts  in a similar head to the one you are after might help too.

Sorry to waffle on and not be very specific but, as I said, it's not an exact science and often actually comes down to the feel that an individual likes - certainly for me.  Searching for the right head/shaft combo can be an expensive exercise, but can be a bit of a hobby within Golf as well!

Good Luck!


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Oct 25, 2013)

braveheart said:



			Wow, I really appreciate the timely input and information you have provided. Its clear to me that "fitting myself" with the AP1s with S300 and having the too high ball flight is not the optimal setup for me. I also see that the Bridgestone J38-J40 irons I seek to acquire may need something less stout than the Rifle PX flighted 6.5 shafts. What do you think is a good place to start? Rifle 5.0, 5.5 or KBS Tour models? Again I hit the ball high, agressive transition, SS 102. Thanks for your help.

Mike
		
Click to expand...

Hey Mike

I am playing Bridgestone J40 CB's and have demoed the DPC's as-well. Do you know your 6 Iron SS at all? I could maybe give you some comparison on the shafts etc that I tried if you like but if your 6 Iron SS is lies away from mine then it might be useless info!


----------



## braveheart (Oct 25, 2013)

I live in Hamden, CT. I hit balls for one fitter a couple months ago and he said," I would not put in you S300 shafts." I make them work but as I  told you I want Bridgestone irons. My feelings, ball flight, your insight and the fitters thoughts point me in the direction of something else. Got time over this winter to assess and do something about it. Thanks again for your interest and input.


----------

